# MK III NAV computer and M5 brakes available



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I installed a Brembo 4-wheel kit for an M5 customer recently and he left his stock brakes here. They are in excellent condition with nearly no wear on the rear rotors and a slight lip on the front rotors. The car had 12,000 miles on it when I took the brakes off. I expect the front rotors have about 2/3 life remaining. My customer's M5 had the Dinan S2 package and was a real hoot to drive while bedding in the Brembos! 

While he was here, I showed off the electronics in my car. Within days, he had acquired a MK IV navigation computer and a Bluetooth kit from Martin Bishop (http://www.bmwnav.com) and I put them in for him. So he also left me his MK III navigation computer.

If you want either of these items, you should contact the owner, *Michael Davit*, at [email protected] or *201-724-8124*. You can make the arrangements with Michael and then I'll ship the parts to you from here, since I have a daily UPS pickup.

I know the MK III computer works fine because a friend of mine tried it out for a few days when the MK III in his X5 crapped out. We wanted to make sure it was his NAV unit and not something else, such as a bad antenna input. Michael's NAV computer worked fine, so my friend got his MK III replaced under warranty by JMK BMW. Great dealership, by the way.

I know I'm going to get asked how much you should offer Michael for his parts. In my opinion, his 4-wheel M5 brakes should go for something between $500 and $800. I sold my own MK III computer on eBay a few months ago for almost $700, but I think that was unusual. These days, the MK III computers typically sell for around $500. But I'm out of the loop on the price. Hopefully, he'll be open to reasonable offers.

By the way, if you have a 528i, I would not suggest getting the M5 brakes. The increase in weight is substantial. This is an upgrade that really is appropriate for 540i owners. If you've got a 528i, you should be looking for a used set of 540i front brakes. (The rear brakes are the same on the 528i, 530i, and 540i.)


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Dave,

I think 2001+ 530s and 540s share the same brakes. Am I all wet?

Chris


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I think 2001+ 530s and 540s share the same brakes. Am I all wet?


The 530i and 540i have the same brakes, front and rear. And yes, you are all wet.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Chris - I gave your contact information to a Bay Area Z8 owner who was looking for a CDV delete. So you should have a fun time working on his car and, perhaps, getting a chance to test drive it for him to make sure his clutch is working right.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> And yes, you are all wet.


Hey, let's keep my lil' problem out of this thank you very much!:yikes:


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

*M5 brakes gone, MK III still available, MK II system available*

I received a call from Michael Davit last Wednesday letting me know that one of my customers, Anroy, had called him and was coming over pick up his M5 brakes. Less than 30 minutes later they were gone. Anroy has a beautiful red 2000 528iT with aftermarket wheels and the M5 brakes will help fill them up. The 528i brakes, especially the rear ones, look lost in those wheels. Anroy got a great deal on Micheal's M5 brakes, only paying $500 for all four corners and they are in really good shape.

Michael's MK III navigation computer is still here. If anyone wants to upgrade their MK II navigation computer to a MK III at a reasonable price, just give Michael a call at *201-724-8124*. I'm happy to ship the unit to anyone in the US, since I have a daily UPS pickup. As soon as Michael lets me know that you and he have made all the payment arrangements, I'll send it out.

My neighbor acoss the street, Alex Kay, also has a complete MK II navigation system I took out of his 1999 540i 6-Speed, including the head unit with 4:3 screen and cassette player. If you are looking for a cheap way to retrofit navigation into a car that doesn't already have one, you might want to start with that. Contact me for the MK II system and I'll put you in touch with Alex.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Dave,

Haven't heard from said Z8 owner but I did do one a little while ago in exchange for driving it! W O W ! ! ! Talk about being strapped to the head of a bullet...good golly miss molly! 

Chris


----------

